# what aquascaping tools do you use?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What cool tools do you use?

Where do you you get yours?


I -stink- at planting things with my hands and usually have stuff floating up again a day later...>.> how does one stop this? rofl.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I bought a set of tools from an auction a while back, can't remember the name of the brand but anyway. It has:
- ~11 inch trimming scissors
- ~11 inch pinsette
- a sand flattener
I've used them all from one time or another. Especially the pinsette. But the scissors dull pretty quick though because I always managed to cut in the gravel. As for the sand flattener, you only need to do it once when you start a new tank and you have to lay multiple layers of stuff. Otherwise, it's only good to scrap poop from the glass under the gravel. 
If you find that you have to stick your hands into your planted tanks more than once a week. Then get the pinsette and the scissor. Otherwise don't bother. But one thing that is certain, I can plant 5 times faster with the pinsette than with my own hands.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

gosh those seem very nice.. 

We dont have many stores at all that carry these tools do we? I think i remeber harold maybe saying somthing... Maybe i should bother him? :3

Also i was wondering... I have to plant some plants in the back of the tank... but of corse i planted up the front already. Its quite tricky to get in back there. lol.

Do you guys fully plant before filling your tank? I am just not that organized.. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You can get the pinsettes from BA. They have it for around $20 - $30.
The rest, you don't really need it. And as for the scissor, I'd look for one from a medical supply depot. It's really the same.
Unless ofcourse you want to get the $ADA$ stuff ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is something I picked up from one of those chinese dollar store at Kennedy and 7.








I never did get around to trying it out, but it's extremly cheap in quality. More like toys than a tool, but for $1.49, you can't really complain.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

One thing I'd like to see, but cant bother creating myself is a lawn mower for underwater mosses that are grown in a thatch pattern. P I T A with scissors, makes you want to kill people and I dont know about you guys but Im out of space in my back yard...

It wouldn't be complicated, just a slotted outer covering, similar to the foils on a man's face hair trimmer, rotating on bearings over an innter foil, which would trim the moss, sort of like a Java Moss Braun..

You would just roll it along your moss and it would automatically trim to a precise even length.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats a cool idea... O_O

Mine is not tooo bad... getting kinda heavy


----------

